# Moon lights and algae?



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't have moonlights(actually I bought the LEDs just did not get around to install it) so can't comment on if it grows algae. Why don't you turn off moonlights for a few weeks and see if there is a correlation? Plants definately can't use that kind of low light, algae just might.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

I have 1 LED that stays on overnight with no problems. Your problem is because of some other cause.


----------



## Gunter95 (Mar 15, 2005)

What do the moonlights do? Other than look cool.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

It allows you to see the nocturnal fish, if you have any


----------



## TeeItUp (Mar 18, 2004)

When I added 2 Led Blue Moonlights I saw no algae increase what so ever.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Well then, it is probably not the moonlight. Your CO2 might not be as high as you thought(KH and PH both have measurement errors), I would turn it up a notch, always worked for me with BBA.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I have cranked it up, dont want to go too far though I measured my pH today and was at 7 and KH at 12 which gave me a reading of 36ppm.I dont want to get home and have dead fishies :fish: . I have read from a different forum that using Flourish Excel works well with getting rid of BBA. I know many people have experimented with it and for some it works. Of course the excel does not increase the co2ppm, but with extra carbon will this have an affect on the BBA growth? There is one plant in particular that is infested and I plan on dipping that sucker in H202. The plants around that have seem to have some also. My glosso is having a hard time with the BBA and dont want it chocking them to death :icon_frow . Thanfully for the SAE they go tthe glosso's back roud: and are keeping the algae as far back as possible.
For those who have tried the Ecel technique how did you go about it? 
What dangers arise when doing this method with pressurized co2 already being injected? 
How long dosing excel before you call it quits?
If I get a bunch of negative feed bak Ill try and increase my co2 levels a little more but want to get rid of this with out the sacrifice of my fish. Thanks for the great help!
Pete


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

The algae is not appearing because you have a lack of "Excel" in the water :icon_roll 
New light's= More C02 and nutrients
Increase C02 please! roud:


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

Pete, 

Not to step on Wolfensteins's (that's how it always registers when I see it!) toes, but you might want to check http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=3806 

Maybe John will pipe in - I think he tried the Excel treatment successfully.

Kathy


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have noticed the dreaded brown algae that was on my plants before I started the new dosing regimne has come back. Its mainly on my Mayaca Fluviatilis ans java moss, and its attacking it hard core. Also on my r. stellata(the bottom half) has the BBA and some green spot on it. I increased my CO2 level today, I originally had it set where my pH was 7 and KH was 12, now I set it to put my pH at 6.8. Maybe Ill see some change soon...I hope.
Pete


----------



## compulsion (Mar 2, 2004)

i have 2 2inch cc's and 8white led's which light one end of the tank. no algae....

whats this corallife thing? a tube or something?


----------



## Stu (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a blue 12" CCFL running at 6V (instead of 12V for a more natural glow) 24/7 on my 20 litre tank, and have observed no change or growth of new algae.


----------

